# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Huế trong tôi

## tieuthunhangheo

Huế trong tôi luôn đẹp. Huế như một thiếu nữ có cái đẹp cổ kính, nên thơ, sâu lắng mà nhiều thi nhân tài hoa đã vắt kiệt tài năng của mình để viết về Huế. Từ các nhạc sĩ, họa sĩ, nhà điêu khắc, nhà thiết kế thời trang, nhà văn, nhà thơ mỗi lần đến Huế là bỗng nhiên nguồn ngẫu hứng sáng tạo lại cứ thế “hội ngộ” theo.

Tôi không phải là như họ nhưng nếu tôi là một nhà văn, nhà thơ chắc có lẽ tôi sẽ lấy tài năng của mình chỉ để viết riêng cho Huế chỉ cho mình Huế mà thôi.

Huế trong tôi là một bài thơ dịu dàng, nhẹ nhàng như tà áo tím của cô gái đi về qua cầu Trường Tiền với chiếc nón xinh xinh.

Huế trong tôi là câu văn dài như câu chuyện dài của bao biến cố và thăng trầm đất Kinh đô.

Có người lâu rồi xa Huế trong một lần trở về vẫn cảm thấy nôn nao và yên bình khi Huế vẫn như ngày nào ra đi. Huế không ồn ào náo nhiệt, xô bồ mà mọi thứ vận động như trong tĩnh lặng.

 
Huế cổ kính lắm. Bởi có nhiều lăng tẩm đền đài tráng lệ, nguy nga. Năm tháng cứ trôi qua vô thường, những ảnh hưởng của thiên nhiên cũng nhiều thật đấy nhưng các lăng tẩm vẫn gồng mình để giữ được vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ của mình. Thoáng thấy dấu ấn của thời gian khi rêu xanh phủ trên những bức tường thành. Không thể nói chính xác là bao nhiêu năm rồi, bao nhiêu người đã đến Huế chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của những lăng tẩm đền đài để rồi khi ra về vẫn không quên ghé lại lần sau.

Ai cũng bảo Huế đẹp vì có dòng sông Hương thơ mộng. Điều đó quả là một nhận xét tinh tế. Điểm nhấn của Huế chính là sông Hương đó. Sông Hương là phần hồn của kinh thành Huế.

Sông chảy giữa lòng thành phố tạo cho Huế có một nơi lí tưởng để con người ung dung ngắm cảnh hai bên bờ. Thú vui tao nhã nhất trên sông Hương là được đi thuyền ngao du trên sông. Ánh trăng sáng soi rọi còn dòng sông thì chuyển động tạo nên những lớp sóng lấp lánh và đặc biệt hơn nữa là được thưởng thức những giai điệu trong trẻo, đằm thắm và ngọt ngào của ca Huế. Tiếng hát của người nghệ sĩ làm cho tâm hồn người nghe thêm đậm ân tình với Huế. Cùng với không gian lãng mạn đó, người ngồi trên thuyền như muốn mình được trở thành thi sĩ.


Huế đẹp còn từ những con đường. Có nhiều con đường ở Huế khi mùa hạ ghé qua, người đi bất chợt lại thấy những chùm hoa phượng, làm đỏ cả một góc trời. Rồi bỗng nhiên từ trong ký ức những kỉ niệm của tuổi học trò lại ùa về bồi hồi, xao xuyến. Khi mùa hạ nhường chỗ cho mùa thu thì hương hoa sữa lại làm cho con đường mùa thu thêm lãng mạn. Ai đó lại tặng nhau nhành hoa sữa ngọt ngào với bao tình thương mến. Khi những chiếc lá vàng của mùa thu ngừng rơi, những cành cây khẳng khiu đợi mùa đông về hội ngộ. Bên đường lại thoang thoảng mùi ngô nướng với bếp lửa nhỏ cũng làm ấm lòng người. Nhưng Huế đẹp nhất là vào mùa xuân. Vì Huế như khoác lên mình một tà áo mới, sắc màu mới từ gam màu của đất trời cho đến dòng sông và cây lá.

Rồi từ đó, ta nhận ra Huế còn nhiều điều thật tuyệt từ nụ cười e ấp của cô gái, từ tiếng nói dạ thưa, mộc mạc nặng trĩu ân tình lắm đó.

Có thể tôi đã ca ngợi Huế quá nhiều, có thể tôi chưa nói hết những gì tinh túy nhất về Huế và có thể Huế đẹp hơn những gì riêng tôi cảm nhận nhưng tôi không bao giờ phủ định một điều, Huế thật đẹp.

----------

